# Lugia....



## Chris Partlow (Jul 14, 2012)

is the best legendary. Pokemon.

Best design
A Signature move that no one else has: Aeroblast
Is there anyone better? 

Ok.

I just wanted to say that. 

Peace.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 14, 2012)

Articuno

datclass


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 14, 2012)

Mewtwo. 

_dat Psystrike _


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 14, 2012)

Lugia would rape Mewtwo.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 14, 2012)

Hahaahahahahahahahahaha!


How cute.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 14, 2012)

True story bro.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

Suicune

Datelegance


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jul 14, 2012)

Well maybe I overrated Lugia on raping Mewtwo.

But against any other Pokemon. He would do it with ease.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 14, 2012)

Zapdos.

Dat everything.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2012)

Ho-Oh > Lugia


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 14, 2012)

2Mew owns everyone


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris Partlow said:


> Well maybe I overrated Lugia on raping Mewtwo.
> 
> But against any other Pokemon. He would do it with ease.



Darkrai, Zekrom and Kyogre, to name a few


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 14, 2012)

Reshiram

Dat epic Dual-Type 

It solo's


----------



## JoJo (Jul 14, 2012)

my team of awesomeness that outclasses lugia this is up to gen 3 

blaziken 
crobat 
gardevoir 
sceptile
feraligatr
manectrike


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 14, 2012)

Zekrom's badassness and Reshiram's class>Lugia's elegance


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2012)

Arceus since he's God?


----------



## Samehada (Aug 13, 2012)

Ho-oh is so much better than lugia  

Controlling the beasts > birds.

At least Ho-Oh has a fucking religious cult around him. And requires a pure heart


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2012)

Celebi 
Jirachi
Shaymin

The Rest


----------



## Rax (Aug 14, 2012)

Origin Form Giratina


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2012)

i love Lugia.. but Zekrom would wreck his shit


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 18, 2012)

Missingno. 

_datglitch_


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 7, 2012)

That's not Mewtwo OP.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2012)

Mew

Datnose


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2012)

The lack of Deoxys disturbs me.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 10, 2012)

Rayquaza > all Pokemon. Come at me bro.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Mewtwo more.


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Lugia, but Mew and Mewtwo will always be my favorites.


----------



## Sarcasm745 (Nov 17, 2012)

Arceus

DatGod-power:sanji


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2012)

Lugia is one of my favorites definitely. But I really like Zekrom and Ho-Oh is pretty cool too.

Mewtwo and Mew will always have a special place in fav list too.


----------



## Owl (Nov 25, 2012)

Lugia is definitely one of the best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2012)

pfft.. Legendaries.. pseudo-Legendaries are much more badass anyways


----------



## Solar (Dec 19, 2012)

Jirachi is the greatest. It's the perfect Pokemon. Mew is second though. :33


----------



## Geisha (Jan 30, 2013)

Reshiram.


----------



## Ari (Feb 1, 2013)

absol is the best legendary

it is the Original One after all.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2013)

top 5 legendaries; Rayquaza, Lugia, Suicune, Raikou and Kyurem


----------



## mhasemore (Feb 1, 2013)

Kyogre stands out to me as my favourite, seeing as Water is my favourite element, its design, and its OPness in competitive battling.


----------

